# MS Visual C++ Runtime Library & Runtime Error R6034



## dottie5917 (Jan 26, 2008)

Upon restarting, I am getting this prompt and I don't know if it is from IE7 or MS Windows.  

"MS Visual C++ Runtime Library 
Program C:\P..... 

This application has requeste the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. 

The other similar message I got was this: 

"Runtime Error R6034 

"An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly"

Please could someone help? Pretty please? :heartlove


I have Windows Vista Premium Home Edition 32 bit and IE7. I have Eset Smart Security Suite (Nod32) for security. This is a home PC. I have Fios and a router if that info. is needed. 

These sound daunting  to say the least and I would appreciate it if someone could point me in the correct direction. I'm new here and do not know how to navigate around. Thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello dottie5917

I apologise about the wait

Ok now i have seen this issue a couple of times,

1. Update your drivers
2. Uninstall Eset Smart Security Suite 
3. Reboot and then download and run Auto Runs 










4. Select the *Boot Execute* tab and check that there is no phantom start-up process
5. If there is a phantom program or something that relates to the error message then end the process.
6. reboot and if the error is gone reinstall Eset Smart Security Suite

regards




Craig


----------

